# how do I tell if the rind is still on my belly



## anylizer (Dec 16, 2012)

picked up some bellies the other day, at first glance, I was sure that the rind was still on! Now that I got it out of the package, i'm not sure... I can see some spots where it looks like a hair folicle, (hole where the hair might have been) but in other places it's clearly been cut on, and some surface removed. I there does not appear to be an "obvious' layer difference in th fat.

HELP !!!!

Tim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2012)

A picture would help...The skin is not as slippery as fat, may have a sandpaper feel, like 5 o'clock shadow, running your hand across it and is more of a beige color compared to the very white color of fat. Also if you are not squeamish, slice a thin piece off and gently bite it. Your teeth will go through the fat, having the texture of firm Jello, but you won't be able to easily bite through skin...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 16, 2012)

Take a fork and see if it'll penetrate.
It should penetrate quite easily if it's fat and definitely not if it's skin.



~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 16, 2012)

The first pic shows skin on..look at the center slab..

The second shows skin off...
















july 2012 bacon 011.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 16, 2012


















july 2012 bacon 019.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## anylizer (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are pictures of what I purchased locally.













Elko-20121216-00227.jpg



__ anylizer
__ Dec 16, 2012


















Elko-20121216-00226.jpg



__ anylizer
__ Dec 16, 2012






View media item 185388


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are skinless bellies.



~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 16, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Those are skinless bellies.
> ~Martin



The first one looks like the skin is there..no nipples tho...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 16, 2012)

They all look skinless to me.


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 16, 2012)

After blowing em up some I can see they dont have skin...ok then ...what kind knife did they use to leave it stipled looking  like that???


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it's just that adipose tissue (fatty tissue) naturally has a bumpy look sometimes.


~Martin


----------



## anylizer (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks guys.... the obviuos knife cuts (alond the one edge) were me trying to figure out what I had. after combining all the test methods here, i decided they are skinless!

These will be my first run at bacon, so I'll keep you posted as to how it goes!

Thanks

Tim


----------

